# Changing language on Sony a100



## stratant (Aug 6, 2014)

I purchased an a100 from Japan, and can't change the language. The online English manual gives instructions, and when I try to follow them I can't find anything like the "A" that it tells me to look for to change the language. I have clicked on every indecipherable (to me) Japanese choice on the menus, and nothing comes up that indicates to me that I can choose another language.


----------



## PWhite214 (Aug 6, 2014)

This post on Dyxum may help you.  Changing DSLR-A100 menus to unsupported languages - Dyxum

Good luck, I have never owned a Alpha100, and don't really understand all I read on the above post.  Proceed at your own risk.

Here is the google that led me there:  https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=change language sony a100

Phil


----------

